# Canoe Blind



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I posted a picture on another thread but was unsuccessful. Been working on this blind for a while and finally got it finished enough for a few photos. I have always felt uncomfortable with my hides in the past because of the plan view. That shouldn't be a problem from now on. Think of this as a floating layout blind. Thanks to Dave Adamson for some raffia.


----------



## Dave Adamson (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks great Jon.


----------



## Dave Adamson (Sep 13, 2007)

Although I must say this looks like a much more efficient mode of transportation.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

That turned out very nice Jon. Looks great!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Dave Adamson said:


> Although I must say this looks like a much more efficient mode of transportation.


I agree, yours is much faster. No place on my canoe for a Mercury, though.;-)


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks awesome Jon. Very similar final product to what I am doing with my little hybrid kayak/canoe I've talked to you about. 

It's getting close, I'll share pictures when it's done.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

gander311 said:


> Looks awesome Jon. Very similar final product to what I am doing with my little hybrid kayak/canoe I've talked to you about.
> 
> It's getting close, I'll share pictures when it's done.


Cool. I was going to text you the photos, but this is easier. Your kayak will be smaller by quite a bit, but this is the best I can do. I'll probably cut the doors back on an angle to allow me to poke my head through for better visibility. I previously made a little plywood tray that fits on the seat which I'll have to modify slightly to let the blind frame poke through. I think it'll work well for both shooting and photography.

I looked all over the internet for design ideas but came up empty. This design is lightweight, goes up and down fast, self centers and is actually quite rigid.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Looks great.

Okay I've seen you out there cleaning the canoe with a sponge. How are you or what is your plan to keep this blind clean to your specifications?


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Looks good Paddler! I bet you will have all the Gadwalls you could ever ask for landing on top of ya this year!!!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Looks great.
> 
> Okay I've seen you out there cleaning the canoe with a sponge. How are you or what is your plan to keep this blind clean to your specifications?


It won't get dirty. And I have a tarp in the back of my Expedition. No worries. I'll need to get the mud off my trailer tires before putting them in the truck, though. Getting excited for the season.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Excited is a understatement with the pics from up north I've been sent. Packing the trailer today


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Nice build john, Where did you get the plastic screen? on your first photos


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

fish-n-fool said:


> Nice build john, Where did you get the plastic screen? on your first photos


Home Depot. Lowe's has it too, I think. I covered it with lightweight camo cloth, which was tied on with nylon twine, then raffia.

Finishing up my new canoe trailer, too, which replaces the POS Paddleboy I bought from Seattle Sports. That thing was complete crap, the cone washers galled first time out. Made of butter. The new one has BMX wheels and is stout. I'll post up photos of it soon.


----------

